# Doeling has double teats....



## Georgiamainers (Mar 19, 2012)

So finally I inspect the doeling's teats at 1 week old,  only to find both teats have two tiny nipples 2x2.    What a bummer!  Our first doe, all bucks last year!   She has boer in her- is this common with boer's?  Not sure what steps to take.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 19, 2012)

Georgiamainers said:
			
		

> So finally I inspect the doeling's teats at 1 week old,  only to find both teats have two tiny nipples 2x2.    What a bummer!  Our first doe, all bucks last year!   She has boer in her- is this common with boer's?  Not sure what steps to take.


it is very common with boers.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 19, 2012)

The steps to take depends on you. Some folks don't care, some care a great deal. If you are talking registered dairy goats, then she is a pet. If you are talking home milker where people in the area don't care about the extra teats, then you could sell her that way.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 19, 2012)

Is she actually 2x2 or is she fish teated?

http://www.abga.org/teat-structure.php


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 19, 2012)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Is she actually 2x2 or is she fish teated?
> 
> http://www.abga.org/teat-structure.php


that is a good point. 

split-teated or fish-teated is not an easy thing to milk. but if she is truely 2x2 that would be a little easier, and that is also more diserable for any boer doe than being split teated. Although their are many people using and breeding split-teated boer does for meat production and show wethers. 

what is your goal with this doeling?


----------



## Georgiamainers (Mar 19, 2012)

Looks more like the #8 in the link which is a split teat.  Her mom is pure Sanaan and an awesome milker.   Not interested in showing/registering, just increasing our dairy herd.  There are people in the local classifieds looking for Boer meat goats.  She's only 1/3 Boer, is that desirable?  I'll probably keep her around until I see what our Togg gives us for kids in late April.  Lots of goats in this neck of the woods.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 19, 2012)

I would sell her to someone for a pet or to a boer breeder who wants to up their milk production.  You really don't want a split teat in your dairy lines.


----------

